# R22-100 (with HD)



## GGladden33

I wasn't expecting it, but I hooked up my R22-100, called DirecTV to activate it and I don't have any features of the R22 disabled. HD features are enabled on my receiver. I wasn't sure if anyone else is experiencing this so I thought I'd post something about it. I already had an HR20-100 on my account so the services were already active, but I wasn't expecting to have HD Access on this "standard-def" DVR.


----------



## or270

What features are you talking about? HD channels?


----------



## GGladden33

Yeah. I believe so. I don't have the R22 hooked up to an HD set because I wasn't expecting HD programming, but I get HD channels like Starz Kids & Family, Starz Comedy, HD Net Movies, HD Net, etc.


----------



## mhayes70

Hmmm.... That is strange. I do not get those HD channels on my R22.


----------



## paulman182

Are you sure about this? This is fairly huge if it is really happening.

I need my R22 to turn into an HR22, also!


----------



## GGladden33

Yeah ... I'm sure. I can provide a screenshot I guess, but I've got to pull them off my cell phone first. Quality is rough because its a cell phone camera, but it'll show my System Info screen with model listed as "R22 (with HD)". Not sure what other screenshots would be convincing as any other shot could just as easily be off my HR20-100.


----------



## MIAMI1683

GGladden33 said:


> Yeah ... I'm sure. I can provide a screenshot I guess, but I've got to pull them off my cell phone first. Quality is rough because its a cell phone camera, but it'll show my System Info screen with model listed as "R22 (with HD)". Not sure what other screenshots would be convincing as any other shot could just as easily be off my HR20-100.


I would like to see the screen shot R22 (with HD). Would sure make for a lot if interesting converstions around here. Also my mean the r22 is "upgradeable"


----------



## mhayes70

MIAMI1683 said:


> I would like to see the screen shot R22 (with HD). Would sure make for a lot if interesting converstions around here. Also my mean the r22 is "upgradeable"


:whatdidid Maybe and hopefully.


----------



## carl6

My R22-200 does not have any HD channels or options on it.

Carl


----------



## cartrivision

GGladden33 said:


> I wasn't expecting it, but I hooked up my R22-100, called DirecTV to activate it and I don't have any features of the R22 disabled. HD features are enabled on my receiver. I wasn't sure if anyone else is experiencing this so I thought I'd post something about it. I already had an HR20-100 on my account so the services were already active, but I wasn't expecting to have HD Access on this "standard-def" DVR.


Do you have another HD receiver on your account and pay for HD Access on your account?


----------



## GGladden33

cartrivision said:


> Do you have another HD receiver on your account and pay for HD Access on your account?


Your answer is in the quote you referenced from one of my earlier posts. Yes ... I do have another HD receiver, an HR20-100, so the services were already on the account, but I imagine this to be the case with several other customers and haven't heard that they're experiencing the same. The only thing I've noticed, so far, is that each of the other people to comment has an R22-200, not an R22-100 like I do.


----------



## GGladden33

I believe that the newest software download for the R22-100 will disable these HD features, like they currently are on the R22-200s. I haven't received a newer software download as of yet though, so here's hoping I slipped through the cracks!


----------



## cartrivision

GGladden33 said:


> Your answer is in the quote you referenced from one of my earlier posts. Yes ... I do have another HD receiver, an HR20-100, so the services were already on the account, but I imagine this to be the case with several other customers and haven't heard that they're experiencing the same. The only thing I've noticed, so far, is that each of the other people to comment has an R22-200, not an R22-100 like I do.


It sure was. I looked for it before I asked and somehow still missed it. :bang


----------



## TimG517

I see that one of the upcoming Saturdays, channel 98 has some UFC fight in HD - on my R22-100.

I can switch TV type, from 4:3 - 16:9.

I have an AM21 hooked up to my R22-100 and I get HD locals through that, although it's not hooked up to a HD TV


----------



## GGladden33

paulman182 said:


> I need my R22 to turn into an HR22, also!


With HD enabled on an R22, it'd be an HR21, not an HR22. An HR22 has a larger HDD in it and subsequently a larger recording capacity.


----------



## ThomasM

Very interesting....

Supposedly, the R22 is an R22 because of a change to the firmware in the CPU. To the poster with the R22 that acts like an HR21, see if you can change screen format (real R22's produce a blue blurb onscreen that says "HD support not enabled on this receiver").

See if you can change the color of the "bars" or the screen when changing channels. Real R22's are crippled to only allow that obnoxious gray color.

Go into MENU-SETTINGS-INFO & TEST and see what model number is listed.

Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## GGladden33

ThomasM said:


> Very interesting....
> 
> Supposedly, the R22 is an R22 because of a change to the firmware in the CPU. To the poster with the R22 that acts like an HR21, see if you can change screen format (real R22's produce a blue blurb onscreen that says "HD support not enabled on this receiver").
> 
> See if you can change the color of the "bars" or the screen when changing channels. Real R22's are crippled to only allow that obnoxious gray color.
> 
> Go into MENU-SETTINGS-INFO & TEST and see what model number is listed.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!!!


My Model Number shows as "R22 (with HD)" and the Manufacturer shows as "100". I'm working on trying to provide a screenshot of this. Sounds like an upcoming software update will fix this error though and disable the HD features of the equipment.


----------



## TimG517

GGladden33 

I think you were talking to me...

On the HDTV choice in the main menu I can only change from 4:3 to 16:9. All other tabs are greyed out. When I hit the resolution button on the receiver I do get that blue blurb.

But, I still get the local HD's with rabbit ears and an AM21 on my R22-100. And channel 98 still is showing some UFC fight in HD for the first Saturday in September.

Odd, but yet intriguing.....DirecTV gave me a free receiver recently because I moved. They wouldn't give me a HD DVR, just a DVR or an HD receiver.

They gave me the R22-100. Now hopefully it will become some sort of HR model.

Also, the hard drive on this seems bigger (more capacity) than my past R15-300 (to that guy who said something about the HR22 having a 500gb hard drive).


----------



## ThomasM

GGladden33 said:


> My Model Number shows as "R22 (with HD)" and the Manufacturer shows as "100". I'm working on trying to provide a screenshot of this. Sounds like an upcoming software update will fix this error though and disable the HD features of the equipment.


Maybe not. The original R22-100 (that came in an HR21 case) gave a full-screen blurb if you pressed the FORMAT key giving a lesson about calling a CSR and converting it to full HD service (for an extra fee, of course  ). This quickly disappeared with the next software release and the mundane "HD resolutions not supported on this receiver" message replaced it.

Maybe you got something you shouldn't have!!


----------



## Grentz

Awesome is all I can say!

Not a bad way to get another HD DVR 

I cant wait till all the DVRs are the same and they can just on the fly upgrade them to HD. Should be great for customers and for directv!


----------



## GGladden33

ThomasM said:


> Maybe you got something you shouldn't have!!


It's possible. I know that my software version is up-to-date. It's x255, which I believe is most recent. It updated software the very same day I activated it and this was the result _after_ the update. I'm getting another R22 (and a new HD-DVR) on Thursday. I'm wondering if the same will happen with my new R22.


----------



## GGladden33

Here we go ... as promised ... the screenshot of my System Info screen on my R22-100. It's pretty bad quality ... sorry. I took it on my camera phone.


----------



## paulman182

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## mhayes70

GGladden33 said:


> Here we go ... as promised ... the screenshot of my System Info screen on my R22-100. It's pretty bad quality ... sorry. I took it on my camera phone.


Verry Interesting!!!!!


----------



## MIAMI1683

mhayes70 said:


> Verry Interesting!!!!!


Got that right


----------



## paulman182

I'm waiting for the first R22-200 owner to call DirecTV and ask that their HD be enabled...who will be the first?


----------



## LameLefty

paulman182 said:


> I'm waiting for the first R22-200 owner to call DirecTV and ask that their HD be enabled...who will be the first?


I might do it when I get home tonight and see what they say.


----------



## rahlquist

Shhhh or Doug or Tom will come find us discussing this


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Don't forget, the Shadow sees all. 

The discussion may continue... what's been reported does not go against forum rules as long as there is no talk of hacking or violating your customer agreement.


----------



## paulman182

I didn't think there was a problem.

We have all discussed the possibility that these receivers might one day have HD capability turned on thru satellite download. 

That just may be starting to happen. Or it may be a glitch.


----------



## techrep

I have been following this thread and, 99 out of 100 of these "miracle like" events end up being bogus. I am starting to think that this is real, is it?


----------



## rahlquist

Stuart Sweet said:


> Don't forget, the Shadow sees all.
> 
> The discussion may continue... what's been reported does not go against forum rules as long as there is no talk of hacking or violating your customer agreement.


Well sheesh I was hoping for a little more info LOL

Of course it is indeed a silent shadow.......


----------



## Grentz

techrep said:


> I have been following this thread and, 99 out of 100 of these "miracle like" events end up being bogus. I am starting to think that this is real, is it?


For the time being it looks like it is!


----------



## dodge boy

I would change the screen between channel changes to black before they kill access to it.... (My R22-100 down loaded HR software and I had access to it when I first got my R22-100)
keep in mind this was back in the field test, when I first got it it rebooted (alot) and "upgaded" on it's own. I do have Hd access now, only so I can use my AM-21 with it and do not have full access to the HD menu.


----------



## The Merg

I'd still like to know if the R22 with HD receiver has access to all the options under the HD menu or just the screen size setting like the rest of us R22 users.

- Merg


----------



## LameLefty

The Merg said:


> I'd still like to know if the R22 with HD receiver has access to all the options under the HD menu or just the screen size setting like the rest of us R22 users.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, me too.


----------



## GGladden33

The Merg said:


> I'd still like to know if the R22 with HD receiver has access to all the options under the HD menu or just the screen size setting like the rest of us R22 users.
> 
> - Merg





LameLefty said:


> Yeah, me too.


Again ... screenshots are rough as far as quality, but you can see there's nothing _crippled_ in my menus.


----------



## rahlquist

GGladden33 said:


> Again ... screenshots are rough as far as quality, but you can see there's nothing _crippled_ in my menus.


Hmmm makes me wonder, chipmakers often sell substandard or defective silicon as a chip with limited features (like AMD triple core are really a quad core where one of the four failed testing and was disabled).

I wonder if the R22 is a way for broadcom to utilize chips that make SD quality but cant meet HD requirements?


----------



## LameLefty

rahlquist said:


> I wonder if the R22 is a way for broadcom to utilize chips that make SD quality but cant meet HD requirements?


I seriously doubt that. I think it's more a case of Directv figuring out ways to make a single box do everything they want a receiver to do. This has been a plan of theirs for awhile (per the investment presentation slides some months back). The question has been (and might still be) whether the R22 is the way to go. It remains to be seen if this is a cool fluke, or if HD accesss will be enabled across all R22 boxes.

Of course, Directv would probably LOVE to make all boxes drive-less and just use eSATA boxes with drives in them for people who want/need DVR features with their receivers. After all, they've already done that for OTA capability with the AM21.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

hmmm... :scratchin


----------



## The Merg

GGladden33 said:


> Again ... screenshots are rough as far as quality, but you can see there's nothing _crippled_ in my menus.


That's pretty neat... What happens if you hit the Format button on your remote? Does it cycle through the format lights on the front of the DVR?

- Merg


----------



## GGladden33

The Merg said:


> That's pretty neat... What happens if you hit the Format button on your remote? Does it cycle through the format lights on the front of the DVR?
> 
> - Merg


Sure does. It actually cycles through all of them, even though my television is only capable of 480p at best. It's hooked up to an old Sony Trinitron 27". Like I said, I wasn't expecting any HD compatibility. Now I have an excuse to get another HD television? :hurah:


----------



## GiantFan

If this is true, then does that mean that if those of us that have the R22's called and asked for HD access, then would the R22 deliver HD?


----------



## Jhon69

GGladden33 said:


> Sure does. It actually cycles through all of them, even though my television is only capable of 480p at best. It's hooked up to an old Sony Trinitron 27". Like I said, I wasn't expecting any HD compatibility. Now I have an excuse to get another HD television? :hurah:


Well it makes perfect sense to me if your paying the HD Access fee all the HD capable
DVRs should be authorized.


----------



## LameLefty

Jhon69 said:


> Well it makes perfect sense to me if your paying the HD Access fee all the HD capable
> DVRs should be authorized.


I have been informed by a pretty reliable source that this is NOT supposed to be possible, but they are checking into it further. Since I didn't feel like going a couple rounds with a CSR, I decided not to try tonight.

Anyone else give it a go?


----------



## Jhon69

LameLefty said:


> I have been informed by a pretty reliable source that this is NOT supposed to be possible, but they are checking into it further. Since I didn't feel like going a couple rounds with a CSR, I decided not to try tonight.
> 
> Anyone else give it a go?


Well like I 've said doesn't matter to me cause I'm not HD and the R22's being new it's not like they have them set up the way they want them to be.


----------



## LameLefty

Jhon69 said:


> Well like I 've said doesn't matter to me cause I'm not HD and the R22's being new it's not like they have them set up the way they want them to be.


Well, my comment was more directed to some OTHER folks I know like me who've been using the R22-100 and -200 for a good while who also have HD access on their accounts.


----------



## bjflynn04

I Have the R22-100 and HD access and I don't see HD on my receiver. I wish I would though because then I would be set if I got another HDTV.


----------



## or270

I already pay the HD fee for my HR20's and HR21's, still the same no HD on the R22-200. I will wait to see what happens here before calling a CSR.


----------



## Jhon69

LameLefty said:


> Well, my comment was more directed to some OTHER folks I know like me who've been using the R22-100 and -200 for a good while who also have HD access on their accounts.


I can understand and respect your issues.


----------



## ThomasM

paulman182 said:


> I'm waiting for the first R22-200 owner to call DirecTV and ask that their HD be enabled...who will be the first?


Not me! I don't have an HDTV or $10 a month to throw away...


----------



## ThomasM

dodge boy said:


> I would change the screen between channel changes to black before they kill access to it.... (My R22-100 down loaded HR software and I had access to it when I first got my R22-100)
> keep in mind this was back in the field test, when I first got it it rebooted (alot) and "upgaded" on it's own. I do have Hd access now, only so I can use my AM-21 with it and do not have full access to the HD menu.


When you did have software that allowed you to change the bar color did you? And if you did what happened when the OPTION was removed? Did your choice stick?


----------



## ThomasM

GGladden33 said:


> Sure does. It actually cycles through all of them, even though my television is only capable of 480p at best. It's hooked up to an old Sony Trinitron 27". Like I said, I wasn't expecting any HD compatibility. Now I have an excuse to get another HD television? :hurah:


Very awesome knowing this box actually CAN do these things and that there is some change that can be made to get that "(with HD)" to come up and unlock all the crippled options!!!! I wonder what that change is...


----------



## LameLefty

You know, repeating the term "crippled" over and over again doesn't make it so.


----------



## carl6

or270 said:


> I already pay the HD fee for my HR20's and HR21's, still the same no HD on the R22-200. I will wait to see what happens here before calling a CSR.


Exactly the same here, and if the R22-200 can be "converted" to HD via a software command, I would certainly like mine to get that conversion. Perhaps I will call DirecTV tomorrow and ask if it is possible. I suspect (even if it is possible) the CSR will not have a means to do so.

Carl


----------



## GGladden33

LameLefty said:


> You know, repeating the term "crippled" over and over again doesn't make it so.


What do you mean? Do you mean that repeating the word "crippled" isn't making your receiver HD enabled? Because I'm pretty sure it doesn't work like that. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

carl6 said:


> I suspect (even if it is possible) the CSR will not have a means to do so.
> 
> Carl


My "pretty reliable source" believes this to be the case, but if you decide to try, do let the rest of us know how it goes. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## GGladden33

Well ... I got my new equipment today ... 1 more HD-DVR (HR21-700) and 1 more SD-DVR (R22-100) and looks like my new R22 is doing the same thing with the HD enabled features. Looks like I'm lucky in that respect. I didn't get the HR22 that I was hoping to get for my HD-DVR, but I guess it can't all go my way, right?


----------



## LameLefty

GGladden33 said:


> Well ... I got my new equipment today ... 1 more HD-DVR (HR21-700) and 1 more SD-DVR (R22-100) and looks like my new R22 is doing the same thing with the HD enabled features. Looks like I'm lucky in that respect. I didn't get the HR22 i was hoping to get for my HD-DVR, but I guess it can't all go my way, right?


I wonder why your boxes are getting some mysterious blessing from on high while the rest of ours aren't? :lol:

Serious question: when you plugged in and setup the new R22-100 the first time, did it do any kind of software download? And what is the version it's running?


----------



## Jhon69

LameLefty said:


> I wonder why your boxes are getting some mysterious blessing from on high while the rest of ours aren't? :lol:
> 
> Serious question: when you plugged in and setup the new R22-100 the first time, did it do any kind of software download? And what is the version it's running?


Double L all you have to do is check out the pictures he's posted you should see the difference.

And i believe that's all I can say without getting myself in trouble...again!.:sure:


----------



## GGladden33

LameLefty said:


> Serious question: when you plugged in and setup the new R22-100 the first time, did it do any kind of software download? And what is the version it's running?


Both of them did a software update and are presently running software version x255, which I believe is the most current version ... so far.


----------



## LameLefty

Jhon69 said:


> Double L all you have to do is check out the pictures he's posted you should see the difference.
> 
> And i believe that's all I can say without getting myself in trouble...again!.:sure:


I've seen the pics, just trying to figure out the "why" part.


----------



## GGladden33

LameLefty said:


> I've seen the pics, just trying to figure out the "why" part.


Whatever it is, I'm happy. Now I've got four HD-DVRs instead of two!


----------



## MIAMI1683

GGladden33 said:


> Whatever it is, I'm happy. Now I've got four HD-DVRs instead of two!


Have you actually recored HD on this thing, and if so is it displaying 1080I or 720P


----------



## ThomasM

LameLefty said:


> You know, repeating the term "crippled" over and over again doesn't make it so.


Well, it isn't politically correct to use the term anymore when referring to a handicapped person, but in the software (or product) department it still is a valid term for something with reduced functionality. Like the R22 which is basically a CRIPPLED HR21. As we learned from this thread, everything is there for an R22 to be just like an HR21, but they have an "accident" before they get put in their shipping box. Maybe I should sit my R22 on a wheelchair?


----------



## GGladden33

MIAMI1683 said:


> Have you actually recored HD on this thing, and if so is it displaying 1080I or 720P


I _have_ recorded HD programming and it will show the resolution button lit up for 720p or 1080i, but, as I've said in earlier posts, the unit isn't hooked up to an HD television at the moment so I'll have to get another HD television and confirm a quality change when changing between SD and HD channels. :grin:



ThomasM said:


> Maybe I should sit my R22 on a wheelchair?


I'm not sure that'll work either, but I can't say what's making it work for me so I guess its worth a shot? :grin:


----------



## Grentz

Where did you purchase from?


----------



## gulfwarvet

Interesting....

all i can say is i hope there isn't a additional charge to activate it to HD. i would think that if you already have the HD access on your account. It would be a automatic flip of a switch.

but who knows what will come of this


----------



## Jhon69

LameLefty said:


> I've seen the pics, just trying to figure out the "why" part.


I think my post#44 answered that.If you have HD Access already you will probably receive an R22 HD Enabled.


----------



## Grentz

gulfwarvet said:


> Interesting....
> 
> all i can say is i hope there isn't a additional charge to activate it to HD. i would think that if you already have the HD access on your account. It would be a automatic flip of a switch.
> 
> but who knows what will come of this


The saying "there is no free lunch" comes to mind and I would think Directv would charge you to upgrade the box considering you paid for an SD-DVR instead of paying the extra up front to get an HD-DVR.


----------



## LameLefty

Jhon69 said:


> I think my post#44 answered that.If you have HD Access already you will probably receive an R22 HD Enabled.


Er, no. I've had an R22-200 since May of this year (-100 testers had them before that), and I've had HD Access on my account since October 2006. The two things are not necessarily connected. Directv obviously has to do something on their end to "bless" the R22 to activate HD on the box.


----------



## Jhon69

LameLefty said:


> Er, no. I've had an R22-200 since May of this year (-100 testers had them before that), and I've had HD Access on my account since October 2006. The two things are not necessarily connected. Directv obviously has to do something on their end to "bless" the R22 to activate HD on the box.


Correct I was trying to suggest that the subscribers that are getting the R22's now seam to be changed as by the evidence posted or it could be a fluke who knows?.Maybe da Shadow?

Or if someone with an older R22 would try and get it changed but I don't think anyone needs to yet?

Or since ThomasM says his is crippled maybe we can convince him to uncripple his.
Only $10. dollars.  :lol: :eek2:

But then some think well why can DirecTV leave the R22 where all the features work but the HD channels don't?.I think there's alot of what ifs? to that question.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've put in some requests to, ahem, well-connected people to get an answer on this. 

In the meantime, the original poster has requested that this thread be closed. When there is more information, I will gladly post it.


----------

